# Drill Chuck Pin Vuse



## papermaker (Jul 4, 2013)

I was installing limit switches on my mill and had to tap some holes with a 4-40 tap. It was in a area that I couldn't get to with any of my tap wrenches. I had a No.0 Jacob chuck that I pickd up for $2.00. I took a piece of aluminum round and bore the end to accept the chuck shank .The chuck shank is held with a couple set screws. Works good


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 4, 2013)

Sweeeet. As my dad use to say"Damm good mechanic there"
*********G*************


----------

